# Instructors?



## Red Blade (Sep 25, 2002)

How many "Big Name" JKD Instructors do we have on Martial Talk?


----------



## Red Blade (Sep 28, 2002)

None?


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 29, 2002)

I guess if there are some here, they rather be doing it then talking about it


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 3, 2005)

I thought that I would revive this thread, as I know that there are a number of members now here that are, in fact, JKD instructors.  Let's disregard the "big name" component, as any of you worth your salt likely wouldn't refer to yourselves as "big name" anyway. 

If you teach Jeet Kune Do, please feel free to add your name and training location, as well as your website and/or e-mail information here.  If enough of you come out of the woodwork, I'll sticky this thread so as to make it easy for members to refer to in the future.

Thanks! :asian:

-Dan


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Guys, I wouldnt call myself a household name but Ive been around a while,have certified instructors all over the US,was a writer for Karate International before they went out of business.In the early 90s I had a bestselling instructional tape Dynamic Knife fighting, Which is being redone on DVD right now with Dynamic stick fighting also.I was out of the spotlight for a few years due to the incredable amount of politics and infighting in JKD circles but Im getting ready to do a lot of magazine advertising to promote my teaching again.You can check out my website which will be done by Sunday. Barry combatartsusa.com


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2005)

Sifu Barry Cuda said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, I wouldnt call myself a household name but Ive been around a while,have certified instructors all over the US,was a writer for Karate International before they went out of business.In the early 90s I had a bestselling instructional tape Dynamic Knife fighting, Which is being redone on DVD right now with Dynamic stick fighting also.I was out of the spotlight for a few years due to the incredable amount of politics and infighting in JKD circles but Im getting ready to do a lot of magazine advertising to promote my teaching again.You can check out my website which will be done by Sunday. Barry combatartsusa.com



Barry,

Out of curiousity, could you tell us a little about your training background?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 4, 2005)

Paul, I started training wth Inosanto in 86 and continued to around 95.In 87 I was introduced to Paul Vunak and ended up as an instructor and assisted him all over the country teaching seminars.I quit my corrections gig in 89 and turned that credential into teaching cops all over especsially NYPD.My friend Randy Williams the great Wing Chun instructor used me in one of his articles in Karate Int magazine and that helped me start writing for them. July 1994 Filipino weponry leads to empty hand skill, Nov 94 Filipino knife from the blade to the empty hand, Nov 95 Trapping Kalis deadly range and Feb 96 JKD ground fighting.In 96 I released Dynamic Knife fighting tape which I am reshootin on DVD as an advanced 2 hour DVD.There are various pics of me in Black Belt and Inside Kung Fu with Vunak.In 96 I did distance my self from Paul and PFS due to some personal issues. I hope I answered some of your questions, Barry


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2005)

Barry,

Thanks sir for the intel. I am very distanced from the JKD circles, so I really had no knowledge of what was what when I asked.

But it sounds like you've been around, which is a good thing. Best wishes on your efforts, and be sure to keep us updated on new projects, and when your DVD is released.  :asian: 

Yours,

Paul


----------



## JKogas (Mar 5, 2005)

Small name JKD instructor here 

I trained with Vunak on a few occassions as well as several of his instructors. I am an apprentice instructor with Vunak although I haven't trained with him since 2002.

I have spent more time with the Straight Blast Gym and have really dove headfirst into their training methodology.

I orginally began training with my brother-in-law who had trained with Larry Hartsell in Charlotte, NC for several years during the early 70's. 

I run a training group in Winston-Salem and Charlotte, North Carolina (for anyone in the area that might be interested). 


Thanks

-John


----------



## achilles (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm an instructor under Dan Inosanto.  I started training in Tae Kwon Do when I was twelve and began my training in the Inosanto Lineage a year later and have been at it ever since.  I also have trained with Eric Paulson and have taken classes and attended seminars with many other fine instructors both famous and sublime.

I teach JKD in Bloomington, IN.


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello to all my new friends out there.My new website is up and running and Id love everybody to pay a visit. www.combatartsusa.com    Barry


----------



## William E. Holland II (Apr 25, 2005)

Big Name? H-O-L-L-A-N-D has only 7 letters, but I have been studying JKD since 1976. I have trained with many including Jerry Poteet, Joe Lewis, tTim Tackett, Pat Strong, Richard Bustillo, Ted Wong, Larry Hartsell, Steve Johnson, Dan Lee and Dan Inosanto. 

I have written many articles for several magazines and I am hosting the JKD Beach Camp where several of the above instructors will be teaching in August 2005. 

Kawabunga,

William E. Holland II
The Mongoose

www.ijkda.com
www.tactixtrainingcenter.com


----------



## Marvin (May 9, 2005)

I guess I teach JKD, like most JKD folks, I bumped here and there with most of the big name guys. One day I checked out Straight Blast Gym and after I let the idea sink in, I was hooked!
We train in Flint, Michigan

www.wolverinemartialarts.com  (not up yet, next few weeks)

Marvin Diem


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 9, 2005)

achilles said:
			
		

> I'm an instructor under Dan Inosanto. I started training in Tae Kwon Do when I was twelve and began my training in the Inosanto Lineage a year later and have been at it ever since. I also have trained with Eric Paulson and have taken classes and attended seminars with many other fine instructors both famous and sublime.
> 
> I teach JKD in Bloomington, IN.


And he's a brilliant instructor.

But I'm not biased.


----------



## JKogas (May 12, 2005)

Hi Marvin -

I train a lot with the SBG as well.  I ran an atg for a while under Adam and Rory Singer.  

Getting ready to head up to Scott Lowther's ATG in West Virginia to train with Rodney King in July.  That should be incredible.  

Who else you have training with you there?


Cheers!


-John


----------



## Marvin (May 12, 2005)

Hey John, we've got an ATG in Flint, MI. We've got a small but solid group here. Paul Sharp is our R.D. Were you at spring camp? 
Trying to figure out how to get to Rodney's seminar, but we're bringing Matt in September, so I need to save up. Where are you out of?
Marvin


----------



## kroh (Jun 2, 2005)

I am a lowly ( sorry not so famous) assistant instructor in Cranston Rhode Island.  My instructor sometimes lurks on the boards too.  His name is Raffi Derderian.  

Good stuff...
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 2, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> I am a lowly ( sorry not so famous) assistant instructor in Cranston Rhode Island. My instructor sometimes lurks on the boards too. His name is Raffi Derderian.
> 
> Good stuff...
> Regards,
> Walt


Walt, get him posting.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been teaching for years.....and I'm a "nobody".
 I have never had any "competition titles",I have never turned out any great champions.
 I have,however,contributed to a couple of divorces and the reversal of some bullying problems
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have met some really great people along the way...both teaching and learning.

 But I'm not famous:supcool:


----------

